# MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt



## butter_milch (8. Oktober 2012)

*MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Vor gut einer Woche wurde ein Video online gestellt, dessen Ersteller darin auf einen Fauxpas seitens Infinity Ward hinweist. Dabei handelt es sich um mehrere Bilder welche sowohl in Modern Warfare 2 als auch in MW3 zu finden sind.

Genauer gesagt geht es um den Rahmen dieser Bilder auf welchem arabische Schriftzeichen zu erkennen sind und deren Fundorte, u.A. das Bad eines Hauses auf der MW2-MP-Karte "Favela". Laut dem Ersteller bedeuten die Zeichen "Allah ist schön und er liebt die Schönheit", ein Satz der dem Koran entnommen wurde. Er weist auch darauf hin, dass es Muslimen untersagt wäre, Passagen aus ihrem heiligen Buch an unangebrachten Orten wie in einem Bad oder einer Toilette zu präsentieren und bittet Activision die Bilder zu entfernen.

Das Unternehmen hat sich bereits mit folgenden Sätzen für das Versehen entschuldigt und die Karte aus dem Spiel entfernt bis eine gepatchte Version zur Verfügung steht.



> We apologize to anyone who found this image offensive.  Please be assured we were unaware of this issue and that there was no  intent to offend. We are working as quickly as possible to remove this  image and any other similar ones we may find from our various game  libraries.
> 
> We are urgently working to release a Title Update to  remove the texture from Modern Warfare 3. We are also working to remove  the texture from Modern Warfare 2 through a separate Title Update. Until  the TU is ready, we have removed the Favella multiplayer map from  online rotation.
> 
> Activision and our development studios are  respectful of diverse cultures and religious beliefs, and sensitive to  concerns raised by its loyal game players. We thank our fans for  bringing this to our attention.​


Quelle:

Message to Infinity Ward From Muslims -
Modern Warfare Map Removed After Complaints From Muslim Gamers

Meinung des Autors: Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass die Bilder nicht absichtlich so aufgehängt wurden, dass es für manche Muslime als respektlos gelten könnte. Ich selbst finde es gut, dass Activision einen Patch angekündigt hat und denke, dass man die Wünsche anderer Menschen respektieren sollte, wenn dies schlicht keinen Nachteil mit sich bringt. Allerdings sendet Activision mit der sofortigen Entfernung der Karte auch ein falsches Signal: Im Westen herrscht eine nahezu uneingeschränkte Meinungsfreiheit, welche wiederum von religiösen Menschen respektiert werden sollte. Ich finde, dass man die Karte bis zum Patch ersteinmal im Spiel belassen hätte können, denn so bekommt man das Gefühl, dass man jeder noch so kleinen Bitte gläubiger Menschen nachzukommen hat. Auch finde ich es äussert ironisch, dass man ein drei Jahre altes Spiel wegen einer solchen (für Menschen aus dem Westen) Kleinigkeit umgehend patched, das Spiel aber vom Entwickler schon kurz nach Release fallen gelassen wurde und immer noch zu den am meisten durch Cheater und Bugs verseuchten Games gehört...

Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung kund zu tun, allerdings bitte ich schonmal im Voraus auf Einzeiler zu verzichten und euch etwas ausführlicher, sprich intelligenter, an der Diskussion zu beteiligen 
​


----------



## Rixx (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

da ist jedes geschriebene Wort schon zuviel


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung kund zu tun, allerdings bitte ich schonmal im Voraus auf Einzeiler zu verzichten und euch etwas ausführlicher, sprich intelligenter, an der Diskussion zu beteiligen


 
Eine Diskussion wo das Thema Religion vorkommt, wiederspricht der Vorraussetzung das sie intelligent gefuehrt werden kann.
Meine bescheidene Meinung.

Religion ist eins der groeßten Uebel dieser Welt und im Namen der Reliogion wurde, wird und werden noch so unglaublich viele Menschen leiden.


----------



## Rixx (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

aber ohne Glauben würden wir heute noch mit Holzknüppel rumlaufen. Der Mensch muss an irgendwas glauben.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Rixx schrieb:


> aber ohne Glauben würden wir heute noch mit Holzknüppel rumlaufen. Der Mensch muss an irgendwas glauben.


 
Nö müssen sie nicht. Ohne Religion würden wir uns wahrscheinlich schon durch den Hyperspace beamen.

Völlig dämliche Reaktion von den Herstellern.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Rixx schrieb:


> aber ohne Glauben würden wir heute noch mit Holzknüppel rumlaufen. Der Mensch muss an irgendwas glauben.


 
Ich genoss eine in der Hinsicht recht liberale Erziehung und durfte mir schon im Kindesalter aussuchen ob ich einer Gehirnwaesche unterzogen werden will, oder lieber selbst anfange zu denken.
Ich hab mir auch ein paar mal den Religionsunterricht angetan, welchen ich aber nach kurzer Zeit abgelehnt habe.

Ich gehe jetzt auf die 40 zu und laufe eher mit Handy und sonstigem Schnickschnack als mit nem Holzknueppel herum
Auch will ich nicht jeden, der nicht meiner Meinung ist, meine Meinung mit Gewalt einpruegeln.

Die einzigen Nachteile die ich bisher erlebt habe, waren Abneigung und Ablehung von allzuglaeubigen Leuten. Aber gerade diese sollten ja toleranter als z.b. ich, der nicht so eine tolle Erziehung erlebt habe, sein, oder?

An was ich wirklich glaube ist die Unendlichkeit der Dummheit der Menschheit, die mir immer wieder vor Augen gefuehrt wird, siehe diese News.
"... Passagen aus ihrem heiligen Buchnicht an unpassende Orte stehen darf..."
wtf, eine Toilette oder ein Bad ist keineswegs schaendlich, im Gegenteil, sorgt fuer Hygene und Sauberkeit, Krankheitsminimierung usw usw.

Im Grunde glauben viele an eigentlich das Gleiche, nur unter verschiedenen Namen.
Und aus diesem Grund, werden seit Gedenken Menschen umgebracht, also wegen den verschiedenen Namen, und du sagst Religion foerdert den Fortschritt?


----------



## butter_milch (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Hier geht es doch garnicht darum, ob Religion nun gut oder schlecht ist, sondern darum die Wünsche und Kultur anderer Menschen zu berücksichtgen


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch garnicht darum, ob Religion nun gut oder schlecht ist, sondern darum die Wünsche und Kultur anderer Menschen zu berücksichtgen


 Aber die Wuensche Anderer hoeren meist bei Religion auf.
Da kennen halt Einige kein Pardon, keine Toleranz, keine Ruecksicht.


----------



## onlinesoccer (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Ich denke die Religion und der Glaube an etwas ist wichtig um die Ethik unserer Generation zu verpacken und um als Gegenpol zur Wissenschaft zu wirken. Also ich weiß nicht was das für eine Welt wäre wenn man alles ohne Ethik anschauen würde. Z.B. es gäbe nur Massentierhaltung, was ich absurd finde. Welche Religion man "wählt" ist natürlich auch kein unwichtiger Bestandteil, aber das ist nochmal eine ganz andere Diskussion, zu der ich keine Meinung abgeben werde... naja wie auch immer ich finde es wie der Threadersteller ziemlich übertrieben ein recht altes Spiel auszugraben und dann wegen sowas... ich fände es wichtiger sich über den Inhalt des Spiels zu Diskutieren (was natürlich schon getan wird) die USK wird ja sowieso nur noch selten beachtet. Es gibt natürlich Menschen die durch einen Egoshooter in keiner Weise beeinflusst werden, aber es gibt genauso welche die sich bei Computerspielen etwas abschauen sei es die Gewalt, das Frauenbild etc. Aber um zum Punkt zu kommen, da ist immer noch keine gute Lösung gefunden worden. In sowas könnte die mal ihre Energie stecken, anstattdessen ein Schriftzug auf der Toilette. Naja


----------



## Jooschka (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



> Im Grunde glauben viele an eigentlich das Gleiche, nur unter verschiedenen Namen.
> Und aus diesem Grund, werden seit Gedenken Menschen umgebracht, also  wegen den verschiedenen Namen, und du sagst Religion foerdert den  Fortschritt?



Das große Problem bei dieser Betrachtung ist, dass Krieg nunmal der technologische Motor ist... Ohne Krieg hätten wir kein GPS, keine Turbinentriebwerke für Flugzeuge, wir wären im Bereich PC noch lange nicht soweit (siehe entchlüsselung Enigma und Kalter Krieg, da wurde einiges erfunden), selbst die Chirurgie hat im Krieg "gelernt", Menschen zusammen zu flicken...

Also streng genommen, waren "Glaubenskriege", ob Religion oder System, stets auslöser für technische Entwicklungen. Und trotzdem will keiner Krieg... und immer mehr auch keine Religion!


----------



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass Activision überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat Karten nachträglich herauszupatchen/zu sperren- das ist nur dank DRM Verdongelung und dem viel kritisierten zentralisierten STEAM-Serversystem möglich.



Abgesehen davon... ändern... von mir aus... sperren... das ist zu viel des Guten! Wobei... spielt noch irgendwer MWF2?


----------



## Arschbratze (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Man ganz ehrlich - bin kein religiöser Mensch - aber finde es gut wie der Entwickler darauf reagiert hat.
In Bayern gab es Kreuze in Klassenzimmern - so weit ich weiss nicht mehr erlaubt
Dann wurde Lehrerinnen das Tragen von Kopftüchern untersagt...
Wo bleibt denn da die deutsche "Toleranz"?
Christen oder Muslims - da nimmt sich keiner was...
Und würden da Bilder mit kinderpornografischem Inhalt, oder ähnliche abgrund tief zu verachtende Dinge dargestellt werden, würden ALLE befürworten wie reagiert wurde...
Und die Karte ist ja nicht für immer gesperrt - nur bis zum Patch...meiner Meinung eine vernünftige Reaktion
Man hätte auch die Server erstmal ganz abstellen können...

Und was man immer vergisst - es gehört einem ein Multiplayerspiel nicht - man zahlt eine "Benutzungsgebühr"

In diesem Sinne - Gute Nacht und frohes Zocken


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

So gehört sich das auch. Keinen Einzeiler? Ich weiss nicht, was ich sonst noch schreiben soll. Wenn simple Rücksichtnahme auf Gefühle anderer nicht intelligent ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## prof2061 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

@ Arschbratze kopfbedeckungen in schulen sind numal nicht drin, jeder muss die mütze abnehmen warum sollte man für kopftuchelsen ausnahmen machen! dan kann ja jeder kommen und sagen ich bin in der pudelmützen seckte ich muss die 24/7 tragen.


----------



## Dooma (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Also so langsam wird das mit der Aufregerei, Verbieterei usw. einfach nur noch albern.
Man kann mir nicht erzählen, dass man sich tatsächlich über ein fast unleserliches Pixel Wisch-Wasch aufregen kann...
Das ganze hat doch Methode und ist meiner Meinung nach eine moderne Form des Missionierens.
Ich fühle mich da ganz stark in meiner Religionsfreiheit, jegliche Relgion aus meinem Leben zu entfernen, eingeschränkt.


----------



## Profikuehl (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch garnicht darum, ob Religion nun gut oder schlecht ist, sondern darum die Wünsche und Kultur anderer Menschen zu berücksichtgen



Ja ist schon klar. Nur ist es so, dass sich eine entprechende Kultur ziemlich selten der Westlichen Zivilisation anpasst und nicht umgekehrt.



prof2061 schrieb:


> @ Arschbratze kopfbedeckungen in schulen sind numal nicht drin, jeder muss die mütze abnehmen warum sollte man für kopftuchelsen ausnahmen machen! dan kann ja jeder kommen und sagen ich bin in der pudelmützen seckte ich muss die 24/7 tragen.


 
lol !

In den USA gibt es offiziell die Jedi-Ritter Religion, welche auch so in Pässen usw. eingetragen wird. Ich trete demnächst dieser bei und habe von nun an immer mein Lightsaber dabei. Oder ich Gründe die Schlumpf-Religion male mich blau an und trage eine weisse Zipfelmütze - mal schauen wie tolerant dann die andersgläubigen sind.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

"... und nachdem ich dem achthundertsiebenundvierzigsten Menschen das  Gesicht weggeschossen habe, traumatisierte mich der Name meines  Propheten über dem Klo..."


----------



## Festplatte (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich find es gut von Activision, auch wenn ich mit Religion mal so garnichts am Hut hab!


----------



## Profikuehl (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich find es gut von Activision, auch wenn ich mit Religion mal so garnichts am Hut hab!


 
Du hast wohl einen 'Headcrash' hinter dir *duckundweg*


----------



## micsterni14 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

...Kuschen.. Kuschen

Einfach nur erbärmliches, knietiefes Kuschen mit min dreifacher Doppelmoral. Mehr ist das nicht. Wenn ich so bedenke von was ich mich alles so verletzt fühle, noch bevor ich um 7.00 zu arbeiten beginne. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal ein paar Beschwerdebriefe schreiben...

...da bin ich echt platt!


----------



## Aer0 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

wegen ein paar schriftzeichen auf einer pc spiel maps sollen sich diese überempfindlichen mosslems nicht so anstellen,schwachsinn >.>


----------



## Sunjy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Mehr Bilder hät ich hingehängt wuhaha^^^omg sowas beknacktes


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Und dafür sind zwei Entwickler entlassen worden


----------



## Aer0 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

jetzt wurden sogar mitarbeiter entlassen??
in cod geht es seid jahren darum die bösen kommunisten zu besiegen und dann kommen n paar islamisten und regen sich wegen n bisschen text auf,da sieht man mal wie ungerecht die welt ist..


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Aer0 schrieb:


> jetzt wurden sogar mitarbeiter entlassen??
> in cod geht es seid jahren darum die bösen kommunisten zu besiegen und dann kommen n paar islamisten und regen sich wegen n bisschen text auf,da sieht man mal wie ungerecht die welt ist..


 
Hat zumindest Underserial in seinem Video erwähnt


----------



## Alex555 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Ich halte dieses Ändern der Karte für sinnlos. 
Haben die Menschen dort unten denn keine anderen Probleme als Poster in einer virtuellen Welt die an der falschen Stelle hängen? 
Wenn man nicht genug Probleme hat schafft man sich eben neue Probleme, so hat man immer was zu tun  

Ich will nicht zu sehr ins OT kommen aber allgemein zur Religion: Die Religion an sich ist gut (ausnahmslos jede), was jedoch im Namen der Religion gemacht wird, ist schlimm (z.B: Kreuzzüge). Und die Fundamentalisten, die können auch zu einem Problem werden, wenn diese zu radikal eingestellt sind.


----------



## Aer0 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

genau meiner meinung,mich würde es auch nicht stören wenn in nem spiel ne biebel als klolektüre liegt


----------



## garfield36 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Ich stehe jedweder Religion skeptisch gegenüber, wobei für mich Religion und Glauben nicht dasselbe sind. Eine Verunglimpfung von Menschen die an eine bestimmte Religion glauben lehne ich jedoch ab. Das Beispiel von MW2 zeigt mir jedoch, dass Strenggläubige oft Toleranz missen lassen. Viele maßen sich an Andersdenkende in ihrer Meinungsäußerung beschränken zu dürfen, ohne einen wirklich guten Grund zu haben. 
Egal ob Rechts- oder Linksradikale oder religiöse Eiferer anderen ihre wirren Ansichten aufzwingen wollen, ich lehne das ab.


----------



## plocktor (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Also Toleranz hin oder her aber irgendwo is ne Grenze erreicht.

Jetz müssen sich schon Spieleentwickler nach irgendwelchen Religionen richten.

Leute, wenn das Game im Iran entwickelt worden wäre und da würde nun an der
Klo-Wand was über die katholische Kirche stehn würden alle ihren Mund halten.

Kann jawohl nich angehn sowas ...
Wenns den Leuten da nicht passt sollen Sie doch was anderes zocken ...


----------



## Research (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Eine Verständliche Reaktion wenn man das vorhergegangene beachtet:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-film-weiterhin-kein-langfilm-verfuegbar.html

Hätte aber entsprechende Person die Klappe gehalten, hätte es keiner bemerkt oder nie etwas dazu gesagt.

Wie schon jemand hier sagte:


Bambusbar schrieb:


> []
> Das alles wegen so einem unterirdisch schlechten Film? Das ist Überreaktion ³³³³³³
> 
> Dann hätten die Christen ja wegen "Das Leben des Brain" England abfackeln müssen ...
> []


 
Zumal die muslimische Welt nach diesen Ausschreitungen erstaunlich ruhig geworden ist...

Wenn ich an Popetown und Southpark denke...


----------



## Bumbaclot (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Dazu fällt mir nur Feuerbach ein:
Der Mensch ist der Anfang der Religion, der Mensch ist die Mitte der Religion, der Mensch ist das Ende der Religion.

Was ich mich jetzt frage: Darf ein "gläubiger Mensch" solch ein Zeug, das wahrscheinlich von "ungläubigen" entwickelt wurde, überhaupt konsumieren?
Ich meine, wer kräht dann danach? (Wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Angeklagter)
Oder ist das nur ein PR Schachzug um den neusten Spross von Activision unter der muslimischen Bevölkerung zu verbreiten?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Guten Morgen!

Beleidigungen und Offtopic wurden von mir entfernt!
Bitte beim Thema bleiben, und etwas auf den Ton achten. 

Vielen Dank! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Ich sehe die Sache geteilt.

Auf der einen Seite muss ich sagen: Religiöse Ansichten muss man durchaus tolerieren und natürlich ist es unsinnig, jemandem absichtlich ans Bein zu... treten. Daher ist es natürlich in gewisser Weise schon löblich, dass Activision sich da um Besserung bemüht.

Aber: Als ich das erste Mal einen Screenshot von der betreffenden Stelle sah, habe ich nicht mal wahrgenommen, wo der Punkt überhaupt lag. Ein beklopptes Bild von einem Baum - und den Rahmen konnte ich nicht mal Ansatzweise entziffern, geschweige denn irgendwas daran sehen, was irgendwie darauf hingedeutet hätte, dass da jetzt etwas dergleichen steht. Da muss ich mich fast fragen: War es nur Zufall, dass das überhaupt auffiel? Und warum erst jetzt? Hat sich da jemand die Mühe gemacht, alles mit dem Scope abzusuchen? Und wenn es niemals aufgefallen wäre: Wäre es dann überhaupt irgendwie anstößlich gewesen? Wohl kaum. Zumal dort ja auch bestimmt nicht die Intention hinter stand, irgendwen zu beleidigen.

Summa Summarum: Leben und Leben lassen. Es ändert sich ja nichts essentielles, wenn man das Bild einfach korrigiert.


----------



## Beckermensch (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion wo das Thema Religion vorkommt, wiederspricht der Vorraussetzung das sie intelligent gefuehrt werden kann.
> Meine bescheidene Meinung.
> 
> Religion ist eins der groeßten Uebel dieser Welt und im Namen der Reliogion wurde, wird und werden noch so unglaublich viele Menschen leiden.


 
Nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! 

Ein Grund mehr FourDeltaOne-Dateien über sein MW2 zu ziehen, dann hat man einen Serverbrowser und ist unabhängig von Steam und Activision, die Developer da sind nicht so dumm und nehmen eine ganze Map raus, weil sich ein Idiot von 3 Pixeln so beleidigt fühlt!


----------



## 3NR4G3 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Ich denke das Toleranz heute einen ganz neuen Namen bekommen hat. Heute sprechen viele Atheisten (wozu ich teilweise vllt. auch gehöre, ich glaube nicht alles, bin aber trotzdem christlich erzogen und fühle mich wohl in der Kirche) von "Gehirnwäschen" o.ä. welchen sie sich "Gott" sei Dank nicht unterzogen haben, welche ja angeblich unvermeidlich wären, sobald man auch nur eine Kirche beträte. Meiner Meinung nach beschäftigen sich Leute viel zu wenig mit Religion (und ich meine nicht das sie gläubig werden sollen!!), sie nehmen viel negative Ehrfahrungen, von denen sie gehört haben, und verteilen sie vor allem im Netz. Die meisten Christen sind aufgeklärt, und glauben nicht an die Theorie, das Frauen aus einer Rippe eines Mannes geformt wurden etc.. Christlich erzogen zu sein hat viele Vorteile. Einmal kann man Geschichte aus einem weitaus größeren Blickwinkel betrachten, sofern man nicht zu sehr strenggläubig ist, da man 2 "wahre" Geschichten kennen gelernt hat, zum Anderem bekommt man sehr viel auf den Weg, welchen einen aufgeschlossener machen. 
Wissenschaft braucht nunmal ein Gegengewicht, damit die komplette Gesellschaft nicht umkippt, genauso wie Intel AMD als Konkurrenten benötigt.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Toleranz heute einen ganz neuen Namen bekommen hat. Heute sprechen viele Atheisten (wozu ich teilweise vllt. auch gehöre, ich glaube nicht alles, bin aber trotzdem christlich erzogen und fühle mich wohl in der Kirche) von "Gehirnwäschen" o.ä. welchen sie sich "Gott" sei Dank nicht unterzogen haben, welche ja angeblich unvermeidlich wären, sobald man auch nur eine Kirche beträte. Meiner Meinung nach beschäftigen sich Leute viel zu wenig mit Religion (und ich meine nicht das sie gläubig werden sollen!!), sie nehmen viel negative Ehrfahrungen, von denen sie gehört haben, und verteilen sie vor allem im Netz.


 
Hier nur ein Teilquote.

Die Aussagen von Gehirnwaesche und Aehnliches kommt nicht von irgendwoher. Auch nicht vom Hoerensagen.
Bei solchen Themen bin ich doch etwas vorsichtiger mit meinen Aussagen, und die treffe ich nicht weil ich irgendwo irgendetwas von irgendwem mal (in einem Forum) gelesen habe, sondern durch Selbsterlebtes, oder Situationen die in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld passiert sind.

Die selbsterlebten Sachen koennen durchaus von mir im Laufe der Zeit eine andere Deutung bekommen haben und sind sicher nicht ganz so objektiv.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das das alles sehr lange zurueckliegt.
Aber was in meinem Umfeld passiert und das in einem Zeitraum von vor nicht mal einem halben Jahr. Darueber kann ich mir durchaus, wenn auch mit Vorurteilen, eine objektive Meinung bilden.

Jedes Kind, welches nicht frei entscheiden kann, an was es glauben will, wird mMn einer Gehirnwaesche unterzogen.
Egal welche Glaubensrichtung.
Klar haben die Glaubensvertreter unheimliches Interesse daran den Nachwuchs so frueh wie moeglich zu binden.
Das geht soweit das Kinder von Eltern die vielleicht nicht ganz so konform mit dem Glauben sind, durchaus in einer kleinen Gemeinde Nachteile zu spueren bekommen. Ich moechte hier nochmals drauf hinweisen das das nicht erfunden ist.
Wenn ein Glaubensvertreter in einem Gotteshaus die Kerzenlaenge ueberprueft, samt der ganzen Kinderschar, um darzustellen wer denn nicht ganz so fleissig seine Gebetsstelle besucht, hat das imho durchaus einen Hauch von Gehirnwaesche.
Wir reden hier von Kindern im Alter von 7-9 Jahren.
Oder wenn der obengenannte Glaubensvertreter nach einer wichtigen Zeremonie, wo Kinder angeblich reichlich beschenkt werden, bei einer Versammlung nach dieser Zeremonie Worte loslaesst wie: ihr seid reich beschenkt worden, und wie ihr wisst sollte man teilen... Danach werden Spendengelder eingesammelt, und wehe man macht hier nicht mit.

Das sind Situationen die in meinem Umfeld genauso passiert sind.
Ich weis nicht, fuer mich, der das alles miterlebt hat, wie sich das Kind gefuehlt hat usw. hat das durchaus viel mit einer sehr negativen Erfahrung zu tun.


Toleranz fehlt jeder Glaubensrichtung.
Auch oft denen, die an nichts glauben (wollen).

Mir persoenlich geht es am Sonstwo vorbei, wer was wie wann wo glaubt.
Solange diejenigen das fuer sich machen ohne ihr Umfeld damit zu beeintraechtigen.
Ich bin sehr fuer ein friedliches Miteinander und vor allem fuer gesunden Menschenverstand. Aber der wird immer als Erstes abgestellt.


Wenn diese Schrift, um die es wohl geht, wirklich so unscheinbar ist, kann es nur ein Zufall gewesen sein.
Wahrscheinlich hat das der Entdecker gar nicht als schlimm empfunden, und mehr rumgezeigt.
Aber Vieles wird in unserer Zeit einfach Missbraucht um eigene Interessen in den Vordergrund zu stellen.


----------



## Domowoi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Arschbratze schrieb:


> In Bayern gab es Kreuze in Klassenzimmern - so weit ich weiss nicht mehr erlaubt


 Die Hängen bei uns immer noch im Klassenzimmer, aber nicht mehr an der Frontwand sondern anstelle der Uhr über der Tür. Was auch immer das helfen soll.


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Hängen bei uns auch noch rum, sowohl in meiner alten Schule (Realschule) als auch der Gammel-Berufsschule.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Summa Summarum: Leben und Leben lassen. Es ändert sich ja nichts essentielles, wenn man das Bild einfach korrigiert.


Anders herum ist es genau so. Der Globus dreht sich weiter, auch wenn ein virtuelles Bild in einem virtuellem Raum eines Spiels hängt!


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

*Verminaard* 

Na ja, die Aussage: "Religion ist das grösste Übel dieser Welt" assoziiert man halt schnell mit Dawkins und Hitchens. Dawkins, Hitchens und sonstige Bücher schreibende "Brights" sind schon sowas wie Gurus, denen Atheisten gerne nachplappern.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Verminaard*
> 
> Na ja, die Aussage: "Religion ist das grösste Übel dieser Welt" assoziiert man halt schnell mit Dawkins und Hitchens. Dawkins, Hitchens und sonstige Bücher schreibende "Brights" sind schon sowas wie Gurus, denen Atheisten gerne nachplappern.


 
Ich kenne weder die Authoren noch die Buecher.
Ich muss nichts nachplappern, ich denke noch halbwegs selbststaendig 

Zu meiner Aussage: schau dir doch an was im Namen von Religion immer wieder verbrochen wurde und wird.
Voelker wurden vertrieben und verfolgt weil sie an irgendwas Anderes geglaubt haben.
Kreuzzzuege wurden veranlasst. Kriege wurden angezettelt.
Mag sein das es nur als Vorwand missbraucht wird, aber die Anhaenger die nichts mit den Verbrechen und Gewalt zu tun haben wollen, wehren sich auch nicht wirklich aktiv gegen diese Machenschaften ihrer Glaubensbrueder und Schwestern.

Waer ich ein aktiver Anhaenger von Irgendwas, und irgendwer missbraucht diese Institution fuer eigene Ziele, haette ich entschieden etwas dagegen und wuerd auch dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## nay (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

So ein grundreligiöser Gamer. Ihn stört es nicht, dass man dauernd Leute abknallt, aber eine Götzenschrift im Klo bringt ihn auf die Palme. Das Christentum verbietet das Töten explizit in den 10 Geboten. Was würde passieren wenn sich ein paar Christen melden und fordern, dass Activision das Spielprinzip ändert? Gar nichts.

Würde man den Spieß umdrehen und öffentlich sagen was einem so alles am Islam stört, dann wäre die Empörung groß. Wenn man das Gleiche in der arabischen Welt machen würde, dann würde man im Knast landen oder vielleicht sogar hingerichtet werden.


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:
			
		

> So ein grundreligiöser Gamer. Ihn stört es nicht, dass man dauernd Leute abknallt, aber eine Götzenschrift im Klo bringt ihn auf die Palme. Das Christentum verbietet das Töten explizit in den 10 Geboten. Was würde passieren wenn sich ein paar Christen melden und fordern, dass Activision das Spielprinzip ändert? Gar nichts.
> 
> Würde man den Spieß umdrehen und öffentlich sagen was einem so alles am Islam stört, dann wäre die Empörung groß. Wenn man das Gleiche in der arabischen Welt machen würde, dann würde man im Knast landen oder vielleicht sogar hingerichtet werden.



Versteh ich auch nicht so ganz..


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Anders herum ist es genau so. Der Globus dreht sich weiter, auch wenn ein virtuelles Bild in einem virtuellem Raum eines Spiels hängt!


Das stimmt wohl. Aber wenn der Ärger ja abzusehen ist, dann kann man ihn doch auch im Vorwege vermeiden. Damit lebt es sich doch leichter.


----------



## nay (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MW2-Karte wegen religiöser Gründe vorübergehend aus Spiel entfernt*

Gibt es eine Liste von Dingen, die Muslime beleidigt? Um Papier zu  sparen könnte man eine Liste machen von Dingen, die keinen einzigen  Muslimen beleidigen. Denn einer reicht schon aus, um für alle zu  sprechen.


----------

